# Female 5 1/2 months leg bites



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

This is her fourth time taking bites. She is catching on quick. 8-[ Handler is my brother in law, first time dog owner.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8DXYBIVq87k


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Nice work and very nice pup :smile:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I hate you. Go get me my dog right ****ing now.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks Gerry. You should have seen her sister Varka, the one Jeff missed out on . Wish I took video of her befor she left. She was here until last week and she was a handful. I wish I could have kept her but her new owner is a really great home. Got to see Wade's dog and his brother last week too and both are very nice.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I cannot believe I didn't take that dog. Whatever it was that I was thinking was not good sense.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I cannot believe I didn't take that dog. Whatever it was that I was thinking was not good sense.


Maternity has that affect . 
I asked a few big name people on here if they were interested as I just didn't want her going anywhere but got no takers. She was a no brainer.


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice looking pup. Where did you get those leg sleeves?


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Timothy Stacy said:


> I asked a few big name people on here if they were interested as I just didn't want her going anywhere but got no takers.


Those people are usually very busy working with big name dogs.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Adam Rawlings said:


> Nice looking pup. Where did you get those leg sleeves?


Leerburg


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Those people are usually very busy working with big name dogs.



LOL, that's funny. Yes, how foolish of me to waste their time with my inadequate puppy.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

She looks nice. And just come off her teeth changing as well. Handler did well as well for a new person.


----------



## Wade Morrell (Jan 5, 2009)

Good stuff bro!! looks just like the rest. That litter is really turning out great. Its nice to be able to see all of them from time to time. SO glad your not going to repeat it....:wink:


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

@ Chris, five dollars if you can guess who that song is related to/with.

@Wade, since I worked your dog last week I forgot to film it. Got some video of Marsick I'll upload when I get home. Should be getting some video of the other 3 males soon also.

You guys should see the Vulcain pup(10 months)Rick has. He's gonna be a leg breaker. They all have big grips and like to push with awesome food drive(good Schutzhund dogs as well). The Vulcain x Boogie litter really produced some nice dogs too
I have that semen off Yack Van that Rick and I are deciding who to use it on. Rick has 2 duvetorre females that are really nice and we might use it on Carna too. We spoke with Frank Nourry (yack's original owner) who he brought to the slectiffs at a pretty young age. Franck sold him and the dog went into Mondio where he took 9th in the World championships.


----------



## Jake Brandyberry (Jan 24, 2010)

I have a pup out of the Vulcan x Boogie litter and train with two others from that litter. All of them love to work and are super clear. They seem to have gotten Boogie's insane intensity for the work and Vulcan's ability to have an awesome on off switch. Having seen and trained two of the pups from the Vulcan x Carna littler, they are just as impressive. Crazy drive with a little more edge to them but they are still just as social and fun to be around. There are lots of young dogs out of Vulcan right now that are going to be beasts in ring in the next few years. Should be fun to see. Jeff you definitely missed out on that little girl.


----------



## Eric Read (Aug 14, 2006)

Timothy Stacy said:


> LOL, that's funny. Yes, how foolish of me to waste their time with my inadequate puppy.


The only thing inadequate in this equation is you Tim  The pup looks very nice.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Eric, your lucky you live so far away now. Did you hook up with that guy Jason that got one of these pups or are you hopeless out there?


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

And when is the Vitor vid coming?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Tim is actually very afraid of Vitor.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Timothy Stacy said:


> @ Chris, five dollars if you can guess who that song is related to/with.


 Looks like your five bucks is safe. Best I can come up with is Enya....and that may just be the oxycontin talking lol


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Christopher Jones said:


> Looks like your five bucks is safe. Best I can come up with is Enya....and that may just be the oxycontin talking lol


Fedor


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> And when is the Vitor vid coming?


Can't post video until I get his ring 2  (so possibly never) lol
I didn't get enough of him and he is getting good at obedience. Once I get him good on the suit and outing on legs I'll be posting it! 
I made a mistake and left the harness on him for a hour in his kennel, needless to say I need a new harness. That dog loves to ruin shit


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I would ruin your shit too, since you never take him out to be in videos


----------



## Eric Read (Aug 14, 2006)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Eric, your lucky you live so far away now. Did you hook up with that guy Jason that got one of these pups or are you hopeless out there?


No, i lost the number too, but I should get it from you again cause i've been going thru stevens point quite a bit lately, that's where your pup went right?

But i've been training with a schutzhund club up here. I like it. 
.
I wish I wasn't so far away though, it for as big of an asshole as you are, it was fun getting together to train


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I would ruin your shit too, since you never take him out to be in videos


I'll get some obdience video but it's still real early but he's doing well. Now I have to switch from German commands to English or French since I'm gonna do ring. English will be easier for me to remember cause I'm slow in the brain. I just started some corrections and takes quite a bit of a correction to get his attention and I'm not used to that so I'm just tooling with how much so we don't have a accident LOL.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Eric Read said:


> No, i lost the number too, but I should get it from you again cause i've been going thru stevens point quite a bit lately, that's where your pup went right?
> 
> But i've been training with a schutzhund club up here. I like it.
> .
> I wish I wasn't so far away though, it for as big of an asshole as you are, it was fun getting together to train


That's the first time I've been called a asshole. I talked to Jason today and his pup is 51 pounds already and he's been doing Sch. Too 
Call me and I'll give you his number


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Fedor


Bugger me. I have watched every single Fedor fight that has been broadcast and I couldnt twig it. I think because I have to download MMA events via torrents I tend to fast forward the intros to the start of the fights. 
Pretty cool intro. 
I trust this will be used for Vitors next video?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N3gtWMpB9RM&feature=related


----------



## Carmen van de Kamp (Apr 2, 2006)

Selena, I asked the same about Vitor it's coming he said & and the moment I finished our holiday pics there are some new Vitor pics too....

Nice work with the little Carna girl you know that I liked Varka too...


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

I think I just missed his one year birthday the other day. Surprise party today for him!


----------



## Carmen van de Kamp (Apr 2, 2006)

Timothy Stacy said:


> I think I just missed his one year birthday the other day. Surprise party today for him!


didn't miss it  it's tomorrow.....so you are a day too early..


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

Nice pup


----------



## Richard Rutt (May 14, 2009)

looking good Tim, that was a real nice litter, and it's nice to watch them progress, they have a lot of qualities similar to the Vulcain X Tracey litter, that's 13 months old. There were 2 really nice brothers from that litter at the seminar in No. Carolina they're both a lot of dog!



Timothy Stacy said:


> You guys should see the Vulcain pup(10 months)Rick has. He's gonna be a leg breaker. They all have big grips and like to push with awesome food drive(good Schutzhund dogs as well). The Vulcain x Boogie litter really produced some nice dogs too


 That would be Falcone, and he's something else. literally crushing grips. At 10 months, he's leaving puncture marks in you through the suit. I worked him today, doing return of esquive, and the decoys arm was majorly tattooed and bloody. You saw his entries, pretty impressive. Good thing he's super social. There were 6 males in that litter and all of them are in good working homes and doing well. I'm going to repeat that breeding, in the next couple of weeks


----------



## Toran Scott (Mar 27, 2009)

Tim nice grips on that pup, nice and calm... I like her. Did you keep a male out of that litter?
Toran


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Yes, Falcone has a devastating bite for a 10 month old pup. I believe he almost broke Wade's leg on the entry and left puncture marks through the suit. That's incredible for 10 months old.
WOW, that litter is coming again huh. I hope some real french ringers get one. 
You seem to have some fantastic litter plans in the future too. I'd like to hear a little more about your plans! Maybe I can talk my wife into another pup :-k
I really would like to use Uber
Champion of ring sport 2008 to Carna on her next breeding(nothing soon). What do you think of that? Can you post his pedigree, I can't remember it ](*,)




Richard Rutt said:


> looking good Tim, that was a real nice litter, and it's nice to watch them progress, they have a lot of qualities similar to the Vulcain X Tracey litter, that's 13 months old. There were 2 really nice brothers from that litter at the seminar in No. Carolina they're both a lot of dog!
> 
> 
> 
> That would be Falcone, and he's something else. literally crushing grips. At 10 months, he's leaving puncture marks in you through the suit. I worked him today, doing return of esquive, and the decoys arm was majorly tattooed and bloody. You saw his entries, pretty impressive. Good thing he's super social. There were 6 males in that litter and all of them are in good working homes and doing well. I'm going to repeat that breeding, in the next couple of weeks


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Toran Scott said:


> Tim nice grips on that pup, nice and calm... I like her. Did you keep a male out of that litter?
> Toran


Thanks Toran. Yeah it's nice not to have to mess around with chewy grips. Gotta love when it comes natural. No I did not keep a male but the next time I WILL!


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

Any vid of falcone, he sounds like the cat's nuts.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

One of his claims to fame is he made me jump he bit me so hard at 6 weeks. 

I second the video request, I want to see what he is looking like now.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Maybe in the next couple weeks I'll take video if Rick brings him to Ohio. I don't think you'll be disappointed. He is a big boy for 10 months! It was a trial suit, but still!


----------



## Richard Rutt (May 14, 2009)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Yes, Falcone has a devastating bite for a 10 month old pup. I believe he almost broke Wade's leg on the entry and left puncture marks through the suit. That's incredible for 10 months old.


I don't know if he actually broke skin on Wade, but he definitely left his calling card, but Wade was only wearing a trial suit. That was 3 weeks ago, and I've been working and training to build his bite strength.

You know how I train the entry, and the technique I use to build it. That was the first time ever, I let him loose to bite and it was only like 3 to 5 feet, I was almost as surprised as Wade. I don't take any video, but I thought someone there had a camera.



> WOW, that litter is coming again huh. I hope some real french ringers get one.


I really liked what that litter produced a lot, at this point it's everything I was hoping for and I will repeat it in 3 weeks or so when Boogie comes in. There most likely won't be any pups available, but we'll have to see.

I'll get back to you on the other breedings and Uber


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Jeff and Drew here is a pic of the decoys arm after taking three or four bites while being taught to take the arm on the return of esquive in a trial weight suit. After that I guess the decoy pulled a Roberto Duran(No mas). Oh and forgot he's 11 months old this week :-o


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Jeff and Drew here is a pic of the decoys arm after taking three or four bites while being taught to take the arm on the return of esquive in a trial weight suit. After that I guess the decoy pulled a Roberto Duran(No mas). Oh and forgot he's 11 months old this week :-o
> 
> View attachment 1807


That looks like too many punctures for 3 or 4 bites, did you get a picture of the other side of the arm ?


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

No, thats all I have but the dog bites hard. Many times the dogs first grip is with the K9's and then it regrips cause the arm is moving fast while teaching this.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

I don't know why but those kind of bites get real itchy when I've had them.


----------

